# Vizio E3D420VX & a PS3



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

So I am having issues with my E3D420VX. Particularly with my PS3. When ever we turn on the HDMI connected PS3 and attempt to change inputs the Vizio says there is no signal from the PS3 input, even though the PS3 is clearly on. We have to cycle through all of the other inputs and come back to the PS3 before it shows up. This process needs to be repeated anytime content from the PS3 changes, example: start a 720p game, play a video, etc. Its extremely annoying. Vizio tech support last night was useless.
I love this set for the price, but my kids can't play the PS3, if this doesn't get resolved its going back to Costco.
I have tried the following;
1.) switched HDMI cables - no joy
2.) switched inputs - no joy
3.) PS3 functions fine on my other Vizio, and two Samsungs

Any ideas? I have posted this same issue on AVS as well.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

That's a tough one, obviously the handshake is failing (possibly an HDCP issue?), the only things I can think of is to make sure s/w on both are up to date. If your PS3 is on-line you can be pretty sure it is because they issue updates like crazy anymore and force you to update it before playing most games, etc. 

I would make sure you turn off any HDMI control options on the TV and PS3 and maybe try just enabling 720p instead of more than one resolution.

Good luck!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

bobukcat said:


> That's a tough one, obviously the handshake is failing (possibly an HDCP issue?), the only things I can think of is to make sure s/w on both are up to date. If your PS3 is on-line you can be pretty sure it is because they issue updates like crazy anymore and force you to update it before playing most games, etc.
> 
> I would make sure you turn off any HDMI control options on the TV and PS3 and maybe try just enabling 720p instead of more than one resolution.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks
Both units are up to date
I will check out the HDMI control options, thats a great idea
but there is no way I'm turing my PS3/Blu-Ray player to 720p on a brand new 1080p set
it will go back to Costco first!
thanks for the help though, I'll try the other ideas you gave me
Happy New Year!


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Regarding your HDMI cables: How long are they? Also are they High Speed HDMI cables? I agree that it sounds like an HDCP handshake problem. It's really important to have good cables and the best cables today are labeled "High Speed". They used to be labeled HDMI 1.4 compliant.
I have the same model TV and have a Panasonic 3D player connected to the side HDMI port, TiVo Premiere to HDMI 1 and a Monoprice HDMI switch connected to HDMI 2. No problems anywhere. Only the 3D player is using a High Speed cable.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Cholly said:


> Regarding your HDMI cables: How long are they? Also are they High Speed HDMI cables? I agree that it sounds like an HDCP handshake problem. It's really important to have good cables and the best cables today are labeled "High Speed". They used to be labeled HDMI 1.4 compliant.
> I have the same model TV and have a Panasonic 3D player connected to the side HDMI port, TiVo Premiere to HDMI 1 and a Monoprice HDMI switch connected to HDMI 2. No problems anywhere. Only the 3D player is using a High Speed cable.


I have a high speed HDMI 6' cable from monoprice on the PS3


----------

